# body cleanse for a nursing mother



## trus (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello!
I'd like to cleanse my body out of all bad stuff and clean my stomach and all other organs, like liver, kidneys, etc. How can I do it if I still nurse?


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

I have heard zeolite is safe for nursing mothers. And I think Pascalite clay too.


----------



## trus (Jan 8, 2009)

I have pink zeolite powder. I am not sure how much to take. Is it for the GI tract cleanse or for all the body?


----------



## trus (Jan 8, 2009)

buzzzzing mothers please help


----------



## aspenleaves (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't know about the things already mentioned here, but from what I have always heard is that you should never do a cleanse when you are nursing. The reason being that if stir up the toxins in your glands (liver etc) then they WILL end up in the milk. I nursed my babe for almost 4 years and I never did a cleanse because I was affraid to for this reason. I also know a mom who did do a cleanse becasue she was like "I am so doing this cleanse" even though her little one was nursing and her babe self weaned in one week because of the tainted milk.... hmmm. Can you just wait until you wean, even if it is several years?


----------



## EMS (Dec 9, 2006)

I think a gentle cleanse is ok. You don't need to take any herbs or supplements for this. How about just gradually phasing out white foods (sugar, white flour, white rice, etc.), industrial meat and animal products, and caffeine, adding more vegetables, especially greens, drinking tons of water? Just these steps alone will really go a long way to cleansing your organs, and can't possibly be harmful to your nursling.


----------



## aspenleaves (Oct 23, 2008)

I agree with EMS. That is an excellent way to give your body a boost without cleansing.


----------



## ambereva (Jul 15, 2004)

What EMS said.


----------



## trus (Jan 8, 2009)

i appreciate it!
I haven't had any whites in years, I eat greens and veggies on a daily basis, but I don't want to leave out animal products because they're so important for babies during their groth period.


----------



## trus (Jan 8, 2009)

the reason I want to have a cleanse is that when I go toilet (sorry for details) it smells pretty bad. Besides, my life blood analysis showed parasites, colon plague and heavy metal toxicity plus candida. I made a visit to a doc, and they, too, found heavy metals in my urine.

Second reason for my wish to clean my body is that I've started having lots of colds. I think my body needs to get rid of some deposits.

About toxins in the milk, I agree they are not good for little ones. But they get in the milk anyway, without cleanse or not. Of course, during the cleanse they may find themselves in the milk in a lot larger concentrations, but if you do the cleanse right, it won't be that bad. By doing it right, I mean cleaning you GI tract first so that all the nasties would flash out freely. If the GI tract is stuffed and blocked, then of course the toxins will look for other ways to get out, like though breatmilk.

WHat do you think?


----------



## trus (Jan 8, 2009)

buzzing


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trus* 
the reason I want to have a cleanse is that when I go toilet (sorry for details) it smells pretty bad. Besides, my life blood analysis showed parasites, colon plague and heavy metal toxicity plus candida. I made a visit to a doc, and they, too, found heavy metals in my urine.

If that's what you've got going on, your LO is already at higher risk than the typical kid out there. When we accumulate heavy metals, our kids get them from us (plus the nutrient deficiencies that go along with them). Your LO has less ability to detoxify this stuff than the average kid out there, and you will mobilize more than the average mom.

Second reason for my wish to clean my body is that I've started having lots of colds. I think my body needs to get rid of some deposits.

About toxins in the milk, I agree they are not good for little ones. But they get in the milk anyway, without cleanse or not. Of course, during the cleanse they may find themselves in the milk in a lot larger concentrations, but if you do the cleanse right, it won't be that bad. By doing it right, I mean cleaning you GI tract first so that all the nasties would flash out freely. If the GI tract is stuffed and blocked, then of course the toxins will look for other ways to get out, like though breatmilk.

WHat do you think?

I think what you're contemplating is very risky for your nurseling. The idea of a cleanse is to mobilize toxins, and from personal experience, I'll say that it's very easy to increase mom's circulating toxins without mom feeling bad, and nurseling's toxic load shoots up. BTDT.

I am trying to say this gently, but I think you want to have your cake and eat it too. I don't know enough about your situation to know if you're at this point, but there comes a time when the best decision is to separate the health of mom and nurseling. I got to that point with my son and I weaned him, I think it was the right decision for us.

If you have a helpful doctor/HCP (or you're willing to make educated guesses), I'd start by looking at nutrients, vitamin D is an obvious one if you've been ill too much, but things like zinc and selenium, which are needed to make glutathione and which gets low when metals get high and are both involved with immune function, folate and B12 are important for detoxification too, and extra vitamin C will help give your body a pathway for toxins that are already circulating.


----------



## trus (Jan 8, 2009)

THank you so much for these tips! They are great!
So you don't think that gentle herbal cleanse will be good?


----------



## Marnica (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm also nursing and want to do a cleanse. I cleansed regularly before having DS. I will NOT being doing a clenase until DS weans. My ND also advises me to wait.


----------



## MyLilPwny (Feb 22, 2008)

Here is a thread here where people did liver flushes while nursing an older child: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=689142 and they are saying its safe. At first I just assumed that it wasn't safe, but I think I'm coming to the same conclusion that its most likely safe after researching this lately. I just love the results from liver flushing because I used it a few years ago to cure my acne (did a series of 10 flushes). And if its any comfort at all, I actually did a liver flush when I was about 1 month pregnant on accident and my daughter turned out pretty darn healthy--she'll be 2 next month (the accidental liver flush happened because I never planned on getting pregnant and I never tracked my periods, but was always regular so I didn't suspect I was pregnant until my period was really really late and by then I was almost 2 months pregnant)


----------



## MyLilPwny (Feb 22, 2008)

We can add myself to the list of moms who have done a liver flush while nursing. I completed a Dr. Hulda Clark's liver flush today and got out a lot of stones, many really small ones and some a little bigger, probably about 100 total (there were so many small ones) This was my 12th flush. My 11th flush I did when I was one month pregnant in early 2007. Prior to that, I had done a series of 10 flushes, about two to three weeks apart. On my 8th through 11th flushes, I did not get out many stones, but none were really tiny. My 5th and 6th flushes were the ones where I got out gigantic stones, like as big as quarters a few of them.

I feel just fine. I didn't vomit. The flush that I did while I was pregnant caused me to vomit a few times. Otherwise, I don't normally vomit during a flush (only once or twice before that).

I didn't observe any noticeable changes in my 23-month old. We nursed as usual during the night (we co-sleep).


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trus* 
So you don't think that gentle herbal cleanse will be good?

No.

The thing is, IME, to see immediate negative health/behavior changes in a kid, a _lot_ has to change at once. Kids, IME, can absorb a lot of crap before they show symptoms. Neither of my kids has a diagnosis (though to be fair, I started making changes in our lives when DS was only 14 mos old), but both got enough toxins from me, just from growing in me and nursing, that I think their lifelong health, and in more subtle ways, their development now, are at risk. If you want a peek at how seriously concerned I am about their health, go over to the Chelating Mamas thread in Dental.

Moms who most need detoxification help are the ones who grow kids most at risk to any additions to their toxic load.


----------



## Theloose (Aug 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trus* 
the reason I want to have a cleanse is that when I go toilet (sorry for details) it smells pretty bad. Besides, my life blood analysis showed parasites, colon plague and heavy metal toxicity plus candida. I made a visit to a doc, and they, too, found heavy metals in my urine.

Second reason for my wish to clean my body is that I've started having lots of colds. I think my body needs to get rid of some deposits.

About toxins in the milk, I agree they are not good for little ones. But they get in the milk anyway, without cleanse or not. Of course, during the cleanse they may find themselves in the milk in a lot larger concentrations, but if you do the cleanse right, it won't be that bad. By doing it right, I mean cleaning you GI tract first so that all the nasties would flash out freely. If the GI tract is stuffed and blocked, then of course the toxins will look for other ways to get out, like though breatmilk.

WHat do you think?

Have you tried digestive enzymes for improving digestion/stool? Vitamin A, B12, folate, zinc, etc for getting sick often? What metals are you looking at? Do you show signs of toxicity from them? Does your nursling?

Think about the different exit routes in your body for the various toxins you're trying to clear (urine, stool, skin, etc). If you're collecting stuff, then likely at least one of those is blocked somehow. Milk counts as an exit route, so if one of the safe routes is blocked, then your milk is already taking an extra hit. Your little one is likely already getting a bunch of the stuff you're talking about clearing. What is *their* detoxification limit? If you dump a sudden load, will they be able to handle it right now?

If you really want to do this, have you thought about taking a temporary break from nursing?


----------



## eireann (Sep 29, 2007)

i agree w/ tanya and whome. i wouldnt risk it, and its not really a situation of "if they're getting it anyway..." exposure on average vs exposure during a flush is like the difference between taking a few sips of beer and drinking the keg.


----------



## AbigailGrace (Aug 1, 2009)

I am curious about this as well. I asked about what to do while I am pregnant and got the "no go" from everyone, which is okay. I don't know enough about it, which is why I asked in the first place. But I did the Master Cleanse before becoming pregnant and it helped SO much. I know I need to do more than just one cleanse after 40 years of eating poorly, especially because I have yeast issues. But then, the week I planned to do it again, I found out I was pregnant! (I did not plan this pregnancy!







)

Honestly, I do better with a "plan" like the Master Cleanse than I do with just saying, "I'm gonna avoid this and this and this" and see if it works. I'm the type person who can go through 10 days of he-- easier than I can say, "for six months, I'm gonna not eat sugar and carbs and see if that lessens my problems... or whatever." Does that make sense? So the only thing I've been doing lately is a saltwater flush.

Can you do a saltwater flush when you are nursing? I would think it would be safe. It's just warm water and sea salt that you drink and it works in about 30 minutes. Can't you do this a couple times a week to flush? Even when nursing? It gives the same effect as taking something like Smooth Move (an herbal laxative) the night before. And it gets rid of toxins in your colon.

Again, I am just asking questions. This is pretty new to me so I am just as curious about keeping myself healthy during my pregnancy and upcoming nursing.


----------



## MyLilPwny (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AbigailGrace* 
Can you do a saltwater flush when you are nursing? I would think it would be safe. It's just warm water and sea salt that you drink and it works in about 30 minutes. Can't you do this a couple times a week to flush? Even when nursing? It gives the same effect as taking something like Smooth Move (an herbal laxative) the night before. And it gets rid of toxins in your colon.

Is this the salt water flush you're talking about? http://curezone.com/blogs/fm.asp?i=982306 It looks like the main goal of it is just to get the bowels moving, like Epsom Salts are supposed to do for the liver flush and according to both the AAP and the world's leading expert on medication in mother's milk, Tom Hale, classify Epsom Salts as safe for consumption during breastfeeding. Here's a link with the information- http://www.kellymom.com/health/meds/...oved-meds.html

Olive oil and grapefruit juice are safe to consume while breastfeeding too, right? Those are the only 3 ingredients involved in the liver/gallbladder flush, nothing else is needed. I took my extra virgin olive oil/grapefruit juice mixture almost 24 hours ago, and I've been getting out stones all day, and I'm not done yet, I just dumped out many more stones about 10 minutes ago. The last epsom salts I took about 13 hours ago.

I had a friend asking me about the safety of this earlier today and this is what I said: "I don't think toxins are being released anywhere else in the body. Just toxins would be coming out from the liver and/or gallbladder and would be going right through me as diarrhea, thats how the stones get out, thanks to the epsom salts. Here is more info I gathered from curezone "Liver cleanse can be taken without any problem, 2 - 3 weeks after birth. Both Epsom Salt and Olive oil are OK for baby. Your body will absorb the amount of epsom salt that can not harm you, or your milk. The rest of the epsom salt that is not absorbed will only cause diarrhea for you, while baby is safe. Many people have done it."


----------



## AbigailGrace (Aug 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThereseReich* 
Is this the salt water flush you're talking about? http://curezone.com/blogs/fm.asp?i=982306

Yes, this is the one I meant. It is used in the lemonade diet I was talking about. And I have only been drinking half of it and it does the trick. (it's great for constipated mamas, too!)

Thanks for taking the time to link that and adding the info you did.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

If it cleanses your colon, it mobilizes stuff. Period. This is what I was told by a professional in colonics. She told me straight out she would NEVER do a colon cleanse on anyone who was pregnant OR nursing.
I'm another one whose ND advised NOT to do a liver cleanse while nursing as well.
I nearly cried when I found out I was pregnant with DS3 simply because I was wanting a year after DS2 was weaned to lower my own toxic load and that of any children I might carry and/or nurse. The universe had other plans, I guess.


----------



## Theloose (Aug 5, 2005)

I just want to mention that while specific ingredients may be perfectly fine and safe, it's the dose and timing that matter. Dd got bloody diarrhea after I drank three glasses of fresh limeade after a hike. She isn't/wasn't sensitive to any of the ingredients - we have them all the time. She was reacting to the stuff I mobilized by thinking lime water on an empty stomach.

And Epsom salts may be safe for some, but there's at least one recent post from a mom who soaked in them one night and felt amazing afterwards then her ds got the load of mobilized toxins and slept horribly all night. For contrast, I *don't* have any sulfate issues/deficiencies, so dd and I do Epsom salt baths with no positive or negative symptoms for either of us.

I'm not saying no way don't do it. I'm just saying get as much info as you can, know your own body and situation, and think about the whole picture. Personally, I would exhaust other, safer ways of improving symptoms first, and save a cleanse as a last resort if the benefits at the time outweighed the risks.


----------



## AbigailGrace (Aug 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whoMe* 
I just want to mention that while specific ingredients may be perfectly fine and safe, it's the dose and timing that matter. Dd got bloody diarrhea after I drank three glasses of fresh limeade after a hike. She isn't/wasn't sensitive to any of the ingredients - we have them all the time. She was reacting to the stuff I mobilized by thinking lime water on an empty stomach.

And Epsom salts may be safe for some, but there's at least one recent post from a mom who soaked in them one night and felt amazing afterwards then her ds got the load of mobilized toxins and slept horribly all night. For contrast, I *don't* have any sulfate issues/deficiencies, so dd and I do Epsom salt baths with no positive or negative symptoms for either of us.

I'm not saying no way don't do it. I'm just saying get as much info as you can, know your own body and situation, and think about the whole picture. Personally, I would exhaust other, safer ways of improving symptoms first, and save a cleanse as a last resort if the benefits at the time outweighed the risks.

This is a very good point. Especially about drinking the limewater on an empty stomach. That, I will have to remember.

And again, it's no different than taking antibiotics or drugs that the doctors say are okay to take. We all have to figure out what's best for us and what risks we are willing to take. It is very helpful to hear what others have experienced and/or done in these situations, though, so we are better educated about what we should or shouldn't do.


----------



## trus (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanl you for all those posts!
I wonder now if taking wheatgrass powder or juice, zeolite or MSM or drinkiong 3 glasses of beet and green juice would be considered a cleanse? it gives me creeps that some supplemetns or foods that I take might work as a cleanse and wake up those toxins that later will be dumpted to my milk.

I am not ready to wean yet. But I am also wondering if the level of toxins I currently have is so high that it would be better to wean. I am really concerned about breasfeeding now.

As for liver flushes, i wouldn't do them with olive oil while nurisng. These is a rally mild one using beets. As for herbal cleanses, there is a really mild one designed for nursing mothers where you start taking some condiments, like caraway seeds, then add some calamus root.

Anyway, right now I am wondering if I should stop taking zeolite on the occasion and drink green juices.

My kid sleeps bad at night, but I think it's a tummy problem. Might it be caused by toxins in my milk?


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trus* 
Thanl you for all those posts!
I wonder now if taking wheatgrass powder or juice, zeolite or MSM or drinkiong 3 glasses of beet and green juice would be considered a cleanse? it gives me creeps that some supplemetns or foods that I take might work as a cleanse and wake up those toxins that later will be dumpted to my milk.

I am not ready to wean yet. But I am also wondering if the level of toxins I currently have is so high that it would be better to wean. I am really concerned about breasfeeding now.

As for liver flushes, i wouldn't do them with olive oil while nurisng. These is a rally mild one using beets. As for herbal cleanses, there is a really mild one designed for nursing mothers where you start taking some condiments, like caraway seeds, then add some calamus root.

Anyway, right now I am wondering if I should stop taking zeolite on the occasion and drink green juices.

My kid sleeps bad at night, but I think it's a tummy problem. Might it be caused by toxins in my milk?

Yes, it might be. It may also be food allergy/intolerance... Although that may be a chicken and the egg problem...
I believe zeolite is sort of like bentonite in that it will decrease your circulating toxins. I've been considering taking some bentonite myself... There's another current thread about that, you may want to check it out: here.
I'm not sure about caraway seeds, but I do know that cilantro/coriander mobilizes mercury... so I'd be cautious even with something seemingly that innocuous.


----------



## trus (Jan 8, 2009)

Does it mean that nursing mothers can not eat cilantro? I know that cilantro helps you with heavy metals overload as well as chlorella. BTW, does anybody take spirulina or chlorella? They are somewhat detoxifying too, but in my opinion, it is not wise to stay away from cilantro or those algae during nursing as they are very rich in substances that are great for us.

Please explain to me how doing a couple of enemas at home is damaging to your kid? Your body gets rid of gunk that has been poisoning you and your breastfed little one. How is that bad? You, a nursing mother, feel better after doing an enema. Doesn't it mean that your little one will feel better too? I would imagine that feeling bad after an enema bag meant a big deal, but it is never a case. I, for example, always feel great after ridding myself of some build-up with a help of enema. I figure if it does good to me, how can it be bad for my little one?


----------



## trus (Jan 8, 2009)

how could be a chicken and egg problem? sorry I didn't quite get it


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trus* 
Does it mean that nursing mothers can not eat cilantro? I know that cilantro helps you with heavy metals overload as well as chlorella. BTW, does anybody take spirulina or chlorella? They are somewhat detoxifying too, but in my opinion, it is not wise to stay away from cilantro or those algae during nursing as they are very rich in substances that are great for us.

Please explain to me how doing a couple of enemas at home is damaging to your kid? Your body gets rid of gunk that has been poisoning you and your breastfed little one. How is that bad? You, a nursing mother, feel better after doing an enema. Doesn't it mean that your little one will feel better too? I would imagine that feeling bad after an enema bag meant a big deal, but it is never a case. I, for example, always feel great after ridding myself of some build-up with a help of enema. I figure if it does good to me, how can it be bad for my little one?

I have chosen to at least limit my cilantro intake as I'm of the opinion that cilantro mobilizes more than it expels.
I don't take spirulina nor chlorella but I know at least one other highly respected mama on these boards who does and does not recommend them during breastfeeding.

From what I understand of it, cleansing your colon allows your liver and your kidneys to dump (mobilize) toxins they're holding and ends up pulling (mobilizing) toxins from other areas of the body. These mobilized toxins will not all end up just "flushing out" through the digestive system. Some will end up being reabsorbed, temporarily increasing your circulating toxins, including the amount of toxins in your breast milk. Your nursling, not having the benefit of having a colon cleanse, ends up with the toxins dumping into them with no where to go but build up in their system.
And I would NOT suggest doing any kind of colon cleanse on a child of any age.

That's my opinion and you're certainly entitled to your own.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
Yes, it might be. It may also be food allergy/intolerance... Although that may be a chicken and the egg problem...
*I believe zeolite is sort of like bentonite in that it will decrease your circulating toxins.* I've been considering taking some bentonite myself... There's another current thread about that, you may want to check it out: here.
I'm not sure about caraway seeds, but I do know that cilantro/coriander mobilizes mercury... so I'd be cautious even with something seemingly that innocuous.

The bold part, is that your impression? Cause the stuff mamafish has seen giving her DS zeolite gives me the impression that it's definitely mobilizing metals. I've never looked into zeolite more than just reading about it casually, but it looks like it's mobilizing based on the symptoms she's seeing and the work she's needing to do to keep him feeling good while he's taking it.

FWIW, I think coriander, the seed, is totally different than cilantro. I think you can enjoy coriander with abandon.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trus* 
Thanl you for all those posts!
I wonder now if taking wheatgrass powder or juice, zeolite or MSM or drinkiong 3 glasses of beet and green juice would be considered a cleanse? it gives me creeps that some supplemetns or foods that I take might work as a cleanse and wake up those toxins that later will be dumpted to my milk.

I am not ready to wean yet. But I am also wondering if the level of toxins I currently have is so high that it would be better to wean. I am really concerned about breasfeeding now.

As for liver flushes, i wouldn't do them with olive oil while nurisng. These is a rally mild one using beets. As for herbal cleanses, there is a really mild one designed for nursing mothers where you start taking some condiments, like caraway seeds, then add some calamus root.

Anyway, right now I am wondering if I should stop taking zeolite on the occasion and drink green juices.

My kid sleeps bad at night, *but I think it's a tummy problem*. Might it be caused by toxins in my milk?

So you need to figure out why his stomach is so easily upset. For my kids, it was a combination of food intolerances and a bad bacterial balance in the gut, both of which were due to our toxic load situation. DS's food intolerances get worse when his circulating toxins go up--we can cycle between no reaction to some foods to facial rashes and diaper rash based on how overloaded his liver is. Mobilizing toxins in both kids causes stomach upset now. I think it's possible that it's related to what you've been taking. I wouldn't take zeolite while nursing. If you've been doing green juices, I'm not going to say stop, but I got a nasty headache the one time I tried.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trus* 
Does it mean that nursing mothers can not eat cilantro? I know that cilantro helps you with heavy metals overload as well as chlorella. BTW, does anybody take spirulina or chlorella? They are somewhat detoxifying too, but in my opinion, it is not wise to stay away from cilantro or those algae during nursing as they are very rich in substances that are great for us.

Please explain to me how doing a couple of enemas at home is damaging to your kid? Your body gets rid of gunk that has been poisoning you and your breastfed little one. How is that bad? *You, a nursing mother, feel better after doing an enema.* Doesn't it mean that your little one will feel better too? I would imagine that feeling bad after an enema bag meant a big deal, but it is never a case. I, for example, always feel great after ridding myself of some build-up with a help of enema. I figure if it does good to me, how can it be bad for my little one?

The bold part is a red flag. It is very possible for mom to mobilize toxins from somewhere and feel better, but also end up with more circulating through her bloodstream. The lemon I mentioned in my earlier post? I juiced a lemon in the morning for a while, and within 2-3 days, I was feeling better, I noticed improvements in my mood and a bit in energy. And it took more than a week to consider hey, is this good for DS? And it had increased his vitamin C bowel tolerance level by more than 10 grams per day. For DS and me, our bowel tolerance amt of vitamin C has been a very reliable indicator of how many toxins are mobilized, and it shot up in him. Oops. THAT'S what I mean by how mom can feel better and it's bad for the nurseling.

FWIW, at this point I'd focus on nutrients for both of you and stop anything that's supposed to mobilize or detoxify. Things more vitamin C, magnesium, maybe zinc, along those lines.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
The bold part, is that your impression? Cause the stuff mamafish has seen giving her DS zeolite gives me the impression that it's definitely mobilizing metals. I've never looked into zeolite more than just reading about it casually, but it looks like it's mobilizing based on the symptoms she's seeing and the work she's needing to do to keep him feeling good while he's taking it.

FWIW, I think coriander, the seed, is totally different than cilantro. I think you can enjoy coriander with abandon.









I don't know where my brain went last night.







I realize she's mobilizing- she's even SAID she's PULLING things and just before I posted this I was even thinking to myself how zeolite would be bad but bentonite was okay so I'm not sure why that came out of my fingers.
Thanks for clearing up my idiocy, Tanya.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
I don't know where my brain went last night.







I realize she's mobilizing- she's even SAID she's PULLING things and just before I posted this I was even thinking to myself how zeolite would be bad but bentonite was okay so I'm not sure why that came out of my fingers.
Thanks for clearing up my idiocy, Tanya.









I wondered if that was just a mis-type on your part. Silly you, you type things backwards when you've had no more than 2-hour stretches of sleep for how long?


----------



## trus (Jan 8, 2009)

should there be any greens in the diet or a nursing mother? all greens have detoxifying effect.
well, if you don't gently move stuff out of you and let it sit for, say, 4 years of nurseling, one may end up with a desease caused by the toxins. How can vitamin supplents help?
also, does it matter what probiotic brand to give to toddler I am giving a really pricey one and other people still suggest other products. I wonder why. Mine is such a clean product. I must admit, though, I don't see it relief my son't tummy problems.


----------



## trus (Jan 8, 2009)

I decided to post a summary of what have been said above. Maybe someone will want to add to that.

The majority doesn't think that cleansing during nursing is a smart idea because toxins will dump into the milk. Here are other options that have been suggested:

-gradually phasing out white foods (sugar, white flour, white rice, etc.), industrial meat and animal products, and caffeine, adding more vegetables, especially greens, drinking tons of water
-looking at nutrients, vitamin D is an obvious one if you've been ill too much, but things like zinc and selenium, which are needed to make glutathione and which gets low when metals get high and are both involved with immune function, folate and B12 are important for detoxification too, and extra vitamin C will help give your body a pathway for toxins that are already circulating.
-Have you tried digestive enzymes for improving digestion/stool? Vitamin A, B12, folate, zinc, etc for getting sick often? What metals are you looking at? Do you show signs of toxicity from them? Does your nursling?
-I would exhaust other, safer ways of improving symptoms first, and save a cleanse as a last resort if the benefits at the time outweighed the risks.
-at this point I'd focus on nutrients for both of you and stop anything that's supposed to mobilize or detoxify. Things more vitamin C, magnesium, maybe zinc, along those lines.
-bentonite in that it will decrease your circulating toxins. I've been considering taking some bentonite myself

I know I need zinc because I have a lot of stretch marks. How much is safe? How mucg of vit C would make sense to take? I am already taking 2 mg of B12, 6000 or 7000 IU of D, also 800 mcg of folic acid, 300 mcg og iodine, 1000 mg of calcium, 500 mg of phosphorus, and 500 mg of magnesium. Plus, I am about to get a multivitamin in my mail, and it will add more vitamins. I take CLO and high vitamin butter oil as well as EPA/DHA.

Do adjustments help? My son just had one from an osteopath last week. Honestly, I don't see changes; the only one is probably that he started ging toilet more frequently, I don't know if it's related. How many of them should one get before improvement?

oh, i know i am low on selenium too.

my problem is i don' digest carbs well and can't really eat fruit or grains. I can't digest beans either, maybe the same for nuts. I suspect I have a dairy intolerance; I don't have rash or anything, but I crave it all the time, looks like that allegenic-type food that I am addicted to. But I still it yogurt, butter, cheese, or kefir. Even though my son can be allergic to it.

I still have question about greens in general and green juices. I think it's important to eat them.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

bumping.

Pat


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## CarolS (Nov 20, 2015)

trus said:


> Does it mean that nursing mothers can not eat cilantro? I know that cilantro helps you with heavy metals overload as well as chlorella. BTW, does anybody take spirulina or chlorella? They are somewhat detoxifying too, but in my opinion, it is not wise to stay away from cilantro or those algae during nursing as they are very rich in substances that are great for us.
> 
> Please explain to me how doing a couple of enemas at home is damaging to your kid? Your body gets rid of gunk that has been poisoning you and your breastfed little one. How is that bad? You, a nursing mother, feel better after doing an enema. Doesn't it mean that your little one will feel better too? I would imagine that feeling bad after an enema bag meant a big deal, but it is never a case. I, for example, always feel great after ridding myself of some build-up with a help of enema. I figure if it does good to me, how can it be bad for my little one?


Trus, I also fell great after getting an enema. I did a cleanse while nursing and had no issues.

Of course, always check with your pedi/care giver before giving or getting an enema.


----------

